# Riderless Horses/ Horseless Riders



## teafortwo (Nov 14, 2009)

I myself am always looking for horses or ponies to ride in my area! So i will post a fourm and hopefully I will get lucky and find someone who would like me to ride their horse or pony!

Some info. about myself ​ 
Location: New Hudson, Michigan (I'm willing to travel about 45 mins or less for excercising and an undecided limit for showing)

Disipline: I specalize in hunter jumper & equtation

Experince:​ 
I've been riding for 6 years now. 

My experience with diffrent horses: I started on lesson horses, then I rode my moms horse and a medium pony we leased, then I rode and showed another medium pony we leased, then I bought a medium pony and Ive done a few shows with him, Ive also catch ridden a small pony at an A rated show, I've also hopped on many other ponies at shows for eq. flat classes. 

Ive won several end of the year championships and placings, mainly in the eq. classes

Other Notes​ 
I prefer to ride on ponies (because i have more experince on them), Im 5ft tall and 99-101 lbs., 14 yrs of age (i show as a 13 yr old), aged out of smalls  but i *can* ride any green small, I am extremly hard working and I will ride to please the owner.


I hope you consider making me a rider for your pony or horse weather is a one time thing at a show or if I will be excersizing your horse regularly. Riding horses is my passion and I promise you will not regret letting me have the oppurtunity to ride your horse or pony.

Thank You!
Ashley

p.s. I may not be checking this regularly, if you need to reach me you can email me at : [email protected]


----------



## ponyboy (Jul 24, 2008)

This is a cool idea. It doesn't help me because I don't have transportation right now but still... Cool idea.


----------



## teafortwo (Nov 14, 2009)

Bumping this up...I feel like people haven't given this a chance...


----------

